# BC Reptile Club Show & Sale



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Sooo excited for this one! Can't wait!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

This is going to be a lot of fun. Can't wait.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wish it was closer but thanks for posting


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Keri.

I moved this thread to the "Aqua Lounge" from the "Freshwater Classifieds" section.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

I imagine the majority of the vendors will be displaying snakes and lizards, but will there be any vendors selling turtles/tortoises? I may be passing through Abbotsford one of those days...


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for moving it Stuart, I didn't know where to put it 

NewGuy: turtles and torts seem to be very hard to come by in BC! There are very few breeders and a few major areas (ie: richmond) ban their sale so it's even harder to get them in, but, if I hear of any coming I'll let you know! We get a lot of last minute additions to the show 

I hope to see everyone there! Come say Hi, I'll likely be at the admissions desk.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

can you buy frogs there?


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

There will be a vendor selling frogs.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that came up fast!

Hope to make this one!


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

still waiting on someone who breeds turtles


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

well ... maybe ill vend in the spring, stupid last minute business trip.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> Wow, that came up fast!
> 
> Hope to make this one!


Hope to see you there!! Your plecos are doing very well, I love them


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

2 more days!!!! I can tell that the axolotl's are excited about this show!


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I might go, but, there usually isn't much for turtles there.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Last 3 hours of the show & the cute tortoises are still here!


----------

